# 12 chains ruined..



## jimmyjames (Sep 17, 2013)

Went and picked up my chainsaw chains from the shop, 6 of the chains were new and used 1 time, all Stihl rs chains, the burs on them are probably .080", the chisle face is flat and when the ground them they probably ground .100" into the cutter... also the chisle is .030" under the rakers..... I took them back and told me no refunds on chain sharpening...... so basically I paid $108 for him to ruin $300 worth of chains.... there's no saving them either, the profile shape he ground under the chisel is square where it should be round.... I'm going to flame this place everywhere I go and to everybody I know, do not use nelson outdoor power in council bluffs even if your life depends on it......


----------



## scrimman (Sep 17, 2013)

Sorry to hear about that. Sadly, some companies believe in servicing the customer instead of serving them. Sad you had to find such a group of individuals.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Sep 17, 2013)

Call the Better Business Bureau and anybody else that will listen. The Chamber of Commerce maybe. Check Facebook to see if he has an account. Twitter also. Lots of businesses are using this type of media. Give'em hell.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 17, 2013)

I've never even heard of something like that regarding chain sharpening. It sounds like they put a monkey at the sharpening bench and said "sharpen these chains Lancelot." 

No offense to monkeys intended. Write a letter to your newspaper editor. They will publish it if you just state the facts and completely remove any emotional hyperbole, except for a concise sentence or three explaining how, having a newborn babe you cannot afford to be hit in the wallet like this. Have someone proof it for you before you send it to your editor. LTTE's often get results. They may refund all or some of your money and ask you to update their newfound CS attitude in the next issue. They may not either, but part of your civic duty is to warn your fellow citizens to avoid a place like that. JMO.


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 17, 2013)

You didn't mention who you spoke with. If you haven't already, speak calmly to the owner. Not the manager. Explain to him that if the situation is not rectified you will have no other choice but to inform the BBB, the Local newspaper and everyone else you talk to in town. Then Walk out.. If he stops you before you are out the door you have a chance. If not....he deserves everything you can throw at em.


----------



## TimR (Sep 17, 2013)

hate hearing that for ya Jimmy. if you think about wanting to go your own route, and don't want to shell out several hundred for an Oregon sharpener, consider this item from Northern Tool. Northern Tool Chain Sharpener
I like that I can take just a miniscule amount of material away, not overheat the chain, and get a better overall sharpening than most services I've experienced. i bought mine during a Black Friday a couple years ago, and with savings on savings, got it for about $90. it's not a bad deal at the list price...but worth waiting for a sale perhaps.

Good luck getting some restitution from the outfit that did you wrong like that...pretty sad to think they wouldn't stand behind their work.


----------



## Patrude (Sep 17, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> Went and picked up my chainsaw chains from the shop, 6 of the chains were new and used 1 time, all Stihl rs chains, the burs on them are probably .080", the chisle face is flat and when the ground them they probably ground .100" into the cutter... also the chisle is .030" under the rakers..... I took them back and told me no refunds on chain sharpening...... so basically I paid $108 for him to ruin $300 worth of chains.... there's no saving them either, the profile shape he ground under the chisel is square where it should be round.... I'm going to flame this place everywhere I go and to everybody I know, do not use nelson outdoor power in council bluffs even if your life depends on it......



 that just gets me fired up. If this guy isn't the owner, he is doing a great job of getting the business closed down. If he is the owner; he is NO business man. No refunds on chain sharpening should not be intended to shelter them from owning up to damage they cause while doing their service. This place needs to be held accountable for damage they cause. The attorney General's office in your state is one avenue; I agree also that it might be worth a visit to the owner and state your case. I'd make him an offer, stand behind your work and make it right or suffer the consequences of all the bad publicity that can be mustered up. Hope that shop decides to do the right thing. Tempting as it may be, don't get hostile. Keep a very serious business attitude. Poker face; keep him guessing!


----------



## Kevin (Sep 17, 2013)

If you publish his home number we could call him and complain. Say between the hours of midnight and 5 am.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 17, 2013)

He has a web sight. The contact page has an email page to send him a message. Dont ask me how I know that... Should you venture to this page though - WB should not be mentioned as that would be an individual and personal decision,


----------



## Kevin (Sep 17, 2013)

Is there any reason we shouldn't know what his website address is? I mean, we might want to have our chains sharpened or something. Ya neva know.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 17, 2013)

Well - If I were going to have my chains sharpened in Council Bluff I might look >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>RIGHT HERE<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## Patrude (Sep 17, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Well - If I were going to have my chains sharpened in Council Bluff I might look >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>RIGHT HERE<<<<<<<<<<<



:thanx: I'm gonna send him a warm hearted hello from New England!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 17, 2013)

Post a close up pic of the cutter if you can, I have a grinder and I may be able to fix them for you if they are not to far gone. I just would like to see what they did.
Greg


----------



## bamafatboy (Sep 17, 2013)

I hate to hear this. Baack in the day when we cut wood to heat with, my dad showed us boys how to sharpen the chains with a file.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 17, 2013)

I use a file often still. Mainly in the bush. I have a grinder in the shop and a dremel that works well in the field, but I'll often touch each tooth a few times with my hand file to keep them sharp. I find that taking a water break and doing that on the tailgate while I sip water gives me a good breather, and doesn't cut into my cutting time. I usually need a break anyway.


----------



## jimmyjames (Sep 17, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> Post a close up pic of the cutter if you can, I have a grinder and I may be able to fix them for you if they are not to far gone. I just would like to see what they did.
> Greg



I will.post some pictures tonight after I get home from work or tomorrow, I talked to my buddy with the 880 and he has a grinder and said to bring them over and we will see if we can fix them. I really don't think they can be fixed, the wheel must have been square and not profiled so it cut really far under the chisel, I can see where the original round profile was in the gullet and this new square profile goes back probably .150"+ and the face of the chisels are completely flat, I would probably have to grind back .060-.080" to get the chisels sharp again along with the gullets..... what I'm probably going to do is just buy a roll of chain and a grinder and do all my own chain work from now on, I will probably get a roll of .404 as well since a new saw might be coming rather soon.....


----------



## jimmyjames (Sep 17, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I use a file often still. Mainly in the bush. I have a grinder in the shop and a dremel that works well in the field, but I'll often touch each tooth a few times with my hand file to keep them sharp. I find that taking a water break and doing that on the tailgate while I sip water gives me a good breather, and doesn't cut into my cutting time. I usually need a break anyway.



I do this as well, just recently started doing it, but when were noodling and cutting crotches etc the chains just don't last long so I just throw a sharp one on the saw, then I get a pile of them and take them in to get sharpened.


----------



## jimmyjames (Sep 17, 2013)

bamafatboy said:


> I hate to hear this. Baack in the day when we cut wood to heat with, my dad showed us boys how to sharpen the chains with a file.



After realizing how bad the chain was I already had one on the saw and it wouldn't cut dog crap, I grabbed my file and I looked at the chain and told myself "that's not gonna happen", it would have been like trying to carve mount Rushmore with a spoon.....


----------



## robert flynt (Sep 17, 2013)

If you have a such thing as small claims court you can seek justice there. Their are no lawyers involved,just you, the jerk that ruined your chains and the judge.I feel sure the judge would make him replace your chains.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Sep 17, 2013)

He's got mail from Georgia.


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 17, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> Went and picked up my chainsaw chains from the shop, 6 of the chains were new and used 1 time, all Stihl rs chains, the burs on them are probably .080", the chisle face is flat and when the ground them they probably ground .100" into the cutter... also the chisle is .030" under the rakers..... I took them back and told me no refunds on chain sharpening...... so basically I paid $108 for him to ruin $300 worth of chains.... there's no saving them either, the profile shape he ground under the chisel is square where it should be round.... I'm going to flame this place everywhere I go and to everybody I know, do not use nelson outdoor power in council bluffs even if your life depends on it......



Weird, Did they give you any explanation why they ground them that way?


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 17, 2013)

Just some humble advice...if you are going to try to talk to the owner or go before small claims, do not try to fix the chains...at all. Let them see the original shape and work done on them. If you do anything to them , your beef is out the door.




jimmyjames said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> > Post a close up pic of the cutter if you can, I have a grinder and I may be able to fix them for you if they are not to far gone. I just would like to see what they did.
> ...


----------



## Patrude (Sep 17, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> Went and picked up my chainsaw chains from the shop, 6 of the chains were new and used 1 time, all Stihl rs chains, the burs on them are probably .080", the chisle face is flat and when the ground them they probably ground .100" into the cutter... also the chisle is .030" under the rakers..... I took them back and told me no refunds on chain sharpening...... so basically I paid $108 for him to ruin $300 worth of chains.... there's no saving them either, the profile shape he ground under the chisel is square where it should be round.... I'm going to flame this place everywhere I go and to everybody I know, do not use nelson outdoor power in council bluffs even if your life depends on it......



He has mail from Massachusetts


----------



## JonLanier (Sep 17, 2013)

Write your Attorney General. That always works for me.


----------



## sprucegum (Sep 18, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> Post a close up pic of the cutter if you can, I have a grinder and I may be able to fix them for you if they are not to far gone. I just would like to see what they did.
> Greg



I am really not following what the chains look like but like Greg said if there is any material left to work with they can be fixed. About the only thing you can't do is make the rakers longer. Also did you try cutting with one ? I have been around a lot of guys who file their own and some of them don't look like they would cut when in fact they cut very well. One old timer I knew sharpened the 
the rakers as well as the tooth he used to say I got to have everything cutting.:lolol:
Edit I went back and reread your post again I missed that they are RS chains it sounds to me like they ground them like a standard chain. Like Kevin said probably had a monkey running the sharpener that did not take the time to look and no one pointed it out to said monkey. Seems like the shop should at least regrind them to the proper profile and throw in a couple of new ones for your trouble. If that is indeed what happened I would point out the error to them, I don't expect they see a lot of rip chains.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 18, 2013)

I don't see anywhere where Jim indicates he was having them ground to a ripping configuration, though he may have been. The whole point of RS chain can be summed up in one word - aggressive. I never understood why someone would pay for RS chain only to have it reground for ripping, which can be summed up with one word - non-aggressive. 

I use both crosscut and ripping chain when I rip using my chainsaw, depending on several factors and my desired outcome. I no longer have to regrind crosscut chain into a ripping because I have enough now to last a lifetime by just resharping what I have already reground, but if I did need to make some ripping chain I would buy some ROTM Carlton or whatever Bailey's might have on sale for that purpose and buy RS only for crosscutting, or use it as ripping where I didn't care about how rough the cut would be. 

Million different ways to approach CSMing though and none are really wrong - just preference.


----------



## jimmyjames (Sep 18, 2013)

No I did not have them cut for ripping, I use only crosscut chain on my saw, noodling with rs chain flys through the wood like nobody's business . I'm actually going to go look at a pair of saws tomorrow, 1 is a ms 461 almost brand new and an 088 , guys selling them at a fire sale price to make a house payment..... will probably throw the brand new stock chain that came with the saw on it and sell the husky.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Sep 18, 2013)

He has an email from Arizona also


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 18, 2013)

He is now nationally renowned and probably has no idea why


----------



## jimmyjames (Sep 18, 2013)

He's gonna be rock star status soon.........


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 18, 2013)

If I lived nearby I would support your blacklist... Chuck


----------



## Kevin (Sep 19, 2013)

Did anyone get a reply from Mr. Nelson? I got one:

_You must have us confused with someone else. We have not had recent service issues with chain sharpening.

Jeffrey Nelson_

:i_dunno:


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 19, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Did anyone get a reply from Mr. Nelson? I got one:
> 
> _You must have us confused with someone else. We have not had recent service issues with chain sharpening.
> 
> ...



Not yet - but I'm sure its coming


----------



## jimmyjames (Sep 19, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Did anyone get a reply from Mr. Nelson? I got one:
> 
> _You must have us confused with someone else. We have not had recent service issues with chain sharpening.
> 
> ...




That guy wouldn't know, that's the owners son that doesn't even work there..... he's another fathead moron that lied about my chains being done last week, I called the cell number on they're website to see if my chains were done since nobody ever answers the shop phone......

Anyways I bought a friggin 660 today......


----------



## rdnkmedic (Sep 23, 2013)

Jimmy, what's the latest news on the chain fiasco?


----------



## jimmyjames (Sep 23, 2013)

rdnkmedic said:


> Jimmy, what's the latest news on the chain fiasco?



I dropped them off at my friends and he said he fixed them, I'm going cutting tomorrow with him for a little bit, I will see what he came up with


----------

